

Skiff e-Reader - timf
http://www.geektonic.com/2010/01/skiff-e-reader-outed.html

======
DanielStraight
It looks gorgeous. I love the huge display and the apparent indestructibility.
Now all we need is color e-ink.

Any notions on price?

